# qqtimer.net



## Lucas Garron (Feb 5, 2011)

Have no fear! There's no need to get confused about where to find qqTimer, anymore.

www.qqTimer.net​
(Registered and hosting it for qq since a week ago.)


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2011)

Convenient. Thanks.


----------



## Edward (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool. I like that little logo :U Was that there before?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks and on the topic, sometimes (about 1 solve out of 7) when I stop the timer it will run for an extra half second or so before stopping. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ariasamie (Feb 5, 2011)

Edward said:


> Cool. I like that little logo :U Was that there before?


 
No, it was:
*MZ
RG*


----------



## Lars (Feb 5, 2011)

Now I can use it!!!


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2011)

Wasn't it being temporarily hosted by the SS website for a while?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

Julian said:


> Wasn't it being temporarily hosted by the SS website for a while?


 
yes it was


----------

